# DIY Acrylic Holder for Eheim Automatic Feeder



## chin_lee (Apr 27, 2010)

Are you tired of watching the fish pellets dispensed from your automatic feeder floating on the water's surface and into your overflow? I was and today I said "It Shall Not Happen AGAIN"
So I made this little contraption.... very similar to the ones I've seen on RC

The holder profile


















With the feeder on top









Mounted on the center brace









View from below









Mounted with the feeder on top


















First trial - spin that wheel









It FLOATS, it SINKS, its GONE









I LOVE THIS THING!!!!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great idea, maybe you could get a patent for that or sell it to Ehiem

Any full tank shots of what looks like an amazing reef?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

wow thats really cool. Was it difficult to make??


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice work !


----------

